# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Πλακέτα εγκεφάλου

## ane.pagtzo

Εφεραν τον συγκεκριμενο εγκεφαλο για επιςκευη .ειναι απο συςτημα υγραεριιου.
 Πως μπορω να έλεγξα τα εξαρτήματα της πλακετας?το σχεδιάγραμμα που μου έδωσαν απο τον αντιπρόσωπο της εταιρίας ειναι λάθος.

----------


## chip

να τους πεις  να πάρουν νέα πλακέτα! Δεν παίζουν με το υγραέριο...
και για να ρωτάς σημαίνει οτι δεν έχεις και εσυ τις γνώσεις για σωστή επισκευή!
 Κατα συνέπεια μην το αγγίζεις γιατί αν στο μέλλον υπάρξει ατύχημα και φταίει πλακέτα θα έχεις σοβαρό πρόβλημα...! και ακόμα σοβαρότερο αυτοί που θα υποστούν τις συνέπειες του υγραερίου!

----------


## stefos1

Ο ενας ρελες ειναι λιωμένος που σημαίνει μεγάλο φορτίο και πιθανον βραχυκύκλωμα όποτε θέλει ψάξιμο και πέρα του εγκεφάλου

----------


## betacord85

και το ενα φετ σιγουρα αρπαγμενο...

----------


## ane.pagtzo

το βραχυκυκλωμα εκτος εγκεφαλου βρεθηκε και επισκευαστηκε.
πως γινεται να ελεγχθουν τα εξαρτηματα εντος του εγκεφαλου??τα φετ,οι αντιστασεις κλπ,εκτος δηλαδη απο αυτα που φαινεται οτι ειναι καμμενα.επισης με τι μπορει να καθαρισει το σημειο που ειναι καμμενο??
Επισης φιλε chip εχει αντικατασταθει ο εγκεφαλος,απλα ειπαμε με τον ιδιοκτητη του αυτοκινητου να δοκιμασουμε να το επισκευασουμε.

----------


## picdev

έστω ότι το επισκευάζεις , είσαι σίγουρος ότι μπορείς να το τεστάρεις?
απο την άλλη πολλά εξαρτήματα δεν ξέρεις ποια είναι

----------


## mtzag

Αλλαξε για αρχη τα καμμενα εξαρτηματα αν μπορεις να διαβασεις τον κωδικο τους.
Μπορει να μην βρεις τα ιδια αλλα παρομοια.Αν ειναι για ενα fet και ενα ρελε σιγουρα θα βρεις αν εχει καει ο μικροελεκτης πεταξε τον δεν φτιαχνει.
Αμα εχει καρβουνιασει η πλακετα επισης δεν φτιαχνει γιατι η καρβουνιασμενη πλακετα ειναι αγωγιμη.
Για να το καθαρισεις διαλυτικο νιτρου.

----------


## ane.pagtzo

> Αλλαξε για αρχη τα καμμενα εξαρτηματα αν μπορεις να διαβασεις τον κωδικο τους.
> Μπορει να μην βρεις τα ιδια αλλα παρομοια.Αν ειναι για ενα fet και ενα ρελε σιγουρα θα βρεις αν εχει καει ο μικροελεκτης πεταξε τον δεν φτιαχνει.
> Αμα εχει καρβουνιασει η πλακετα επισης δεν φτιαχνει γιατι η καρβουνιασμενη πλακετα ειναι αγωγιμη.
> Για να το καθαρισεις διαλυτικο νιτρου.




Τα εξαρτήματα (αντιστάσεις,πυκνωτες,διόδους,κλπ..)τα ελέγχουμε επάνω στην πλακέτα η πρεπει να αποκολληθουν?επισης οι smd πυκνωτες δεν γράφουν επάνω τίποτατίποτα

----------


## johnnyb

Φιλε προσπαθεις να μαθεις αλφαβητο απο το Ω. Αν δεν εχει καταστραφει το pcb και μπορει να επισκευαστει  πρεπει να το πας σε ειδικευμενο service ECU το οποιο εχει  τον αντιστοιχο εξοπλισμο  και εμπειρια.

----------


## ane.pagtzo

Εντάξει ρε σύ,εχω χρόνο κ θελω να το ψιλοασχοληθω να το δω αν μπορω να το κανω κάτι.με τον τροπο που σκέφτεσαι,ας ονομαστεί καλυτερα το site "πηγαίνετε στο ειδικό".
Η ερώτηση μου ηταν άλλη,οχι το αν πρεπει να πάω στο εξειδικευμένο service.

----------


## xrhstos1978

παιζεις με την φωτια φιλε!!!!

----------


## ane.pagtzo

> παιζεις με την φωτια φιλε!!!!


Τι εννοείς?

----------


## Papas00zas

> Αλλαξε για αρχη τα καμμενα εξαρτηματα αν μπορεις να διαβασεις τον κωδικο τους.
> Μπορει να μην βρεις τα ιδια αλλα παρομοια.Αν ειναι για ενα fet και ενα ρελε σιγουρα θα βρεις αν εχει καει ο μικροελεκτης πεταξε τον δεν φτιαχνει.
> Αμα εχει καρβουνιασει η πλακετα επισης δεν φτιαχνει γιατι η καρβουνιασμενη πλακετα ειναι αγωγιμη.
> Για να το καθαρισεις διαλυτικο νιτρου.


Να καρβουνιάσει και να γινει σκόνη ΟΚ. Αλλά πώς γίνεται να εμφανιστεί αγωγιμότητα σε καρβουνιασμένο/καμένο PCB?

----------


## DARIO

Αν παρατηρήσεις το μερος που εχει καει με το κατω μερος είναι ακριβως το ιδιο κύκλωμα! Διαβασε τα υλικα από κατω  και βαλε ακριβως τα ιδια και πανω! Οπου αλλαζει όμως το κύκλωμα θα θελει ψαξιμο!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Να καρβουνιάσει και να γινει σκόνη ΟΚ. Αλλά πώς γίνεται να εμφανιστεί αγωγιμότητα σε καρβουνιασμένο/καμένο PCB?


Γίνεται κανονικά. Το γιατί ίσως και να μην μας ενδιαφέρει αλλά αν καρβουνιάσει η πλακέτα ή την κόβεις σε εκείνο το σημείο τελείως ή την πλένεις ή την πετάς. Πάντως σίγουρα δεν ξεκινάς επισκευή με τέτοια πλακέτα στα χέρια σου γιατί δεν πρόκειται να φτιάξεις τίποτα.

----------

